# Elite Rolling Society



## whulkamania (May 4, 2008)

Hey,

What do I have to do to visit the Elite Rolling Society?


-Thanks.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

Elite membership is currently frozen, I guess they're having technical difficulties at the moment. But their handling it.

When it's up and running again, you can purchase an Elite membership, and THEN you get to access Elite Forums. Plus you get an Elite badge, and the ability to see who repped you...and a super secret grow bible.


----------



## jordann9e (May 6, 2008)

what up wikid?!? I WANNA BE ELITE TOO!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 6, 2008)

Hell yeah, I want to be Elite. lol, I dunno, but I imagine all the BEST threads are in there....it's probably not true, but you know, the grass is always danker...


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hell yeah, I want to be Elite. lol, I dunno, but I imagine all the BEST threads are in there....it's probably not true, but you know, the grass is always danker...


*Oh if only you knew what went on in the Elite threads Wikid, (Shut Up! It's a secret!!) It's like the Stonecutters in there .(Shut Up! It's a secret!!).*


----------



## tusseltussel (May 18, 2008)

hmmmm i wasn't on here for awhile and when i came back i noticed this elite thing and have been wondering about it among other small changes in the site bastards think their better cause they payed the man, only way i would do it is if fdd and gardenknowm would be my best frnd


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 20, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *Oh if only you knew what went on in the Elite threads Wikid, (Shut Up! It's a secret!!) It's like the Stonecutters in there .(Shut Up! It's a secret!!).*


I KNEW it! I FUCKING knew it!


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 20, 2008)

*You know I'm kidding wikid, The real reason to join Elite is to support the site. Most of the action is on the public boards, the Elite boards aren't as active as we might wish. The best thing is NO ads for nirvana or whoever it is these days.*


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

*Yep. All true. *
*I am wondering why I can no longer change the title under my name any more.*
*Can you still do that Jimmy? *


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 20, 2008)

Don't know, haven't tried, no colours on text in advanced now too, think the site is being up-graded(?).


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

_Yes i noticed that too._
_Okkie dokkie then._
_Thanks Jimmy dar-r-rlingggggggg_

_Later _


jimmyspaz said:


> Don't know, haven't tried, no colours on text in advanced now too, think the site is being up-graded(?).


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 20, 2008)

*Well that option doesn't seem to work today, like I said , upgrade(?),,,,*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 21, 2008)

Dude, we all need to become elite and get our asses in those Elite threads, liven them up a bit. Who's with me?!

*realizes I'm speaking to an empty room*

oh....


----------



## zilluz (May 21, 2008)

im with you i want an elite badge it just looks better looool


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 21, 2008)

I think an Elite badge would make me feel complete....


----------



## jordann9e (May 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, we all need to become elite and get our asses in those Elite threads, liven them up a bit. Who's with me?!
> 
> *realizes I'm speaking to an empty room*
> 
> oh....


yey!!! high five!! I'm in!

I check everyday


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 21, 2008)

*tickles jordan* YAY, I'm not alone in this venture.


----------



## jordann9e (May 21, 2008)

Crowd in monotone: "you're never alone at RUI..."


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 21, 2008)

that's kinda scary in a Orwell's-1984-Big-Brother-Is-Watching-You type way.....

*suddenly sure I'm not alone*


----------



## jordann9e (May 21, 2008)

this .. is true.. wikid... wonder.. if you .. may.....


----------



## WWgrower (May 31, 2008)

Hate to sound stupid but how do you join? Where do you go on here to find out how much it is to be Elite? I looked around and can't figure out how ot get the information.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 31, 2008)

WWgrower said:


> Hate to sound stupid but how do you join? Where do you go on here to find out how much it is to be Elite? I looked around and can't figure out how ot get the information.


Elite is frozen now, can't join or pay dues. I gather it was a pay pal problem. Dues are $5.00 a month, less if longer term. Keep watching .The RIU penguin is working on it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 1, 2008)

I can't WAIT for the Elite to start working again. I want. I think everyone should become Elite, start having fun in those Elite forums damn it.


----------



## WWgrower (Jun 2, 2008)

I was afraid it was going to be some outrageous fee. Hell 5 bucks a month is a bargain for all the information I have reaped from this site. It has it's growing problems (no pun intended) and assholes who have no patientce but hey we all have the same aim.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 2, 2008)

I absolutely DETEST the idea of getting a badge that says "Elite" on it that one pays for. It marginalizes other members, for one thing, and creates a class system that, in my honest opinion, does not belong on a site like this. Make the badge say something like RIU supporter or similar, but to call it Elite puts an entirely different flavor on it. Makes those who don't have it to be something "less", and that's bullshit. I will not pay.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 2, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I absolutely DETEST the idea of getting a badge that says "Elite" on it that one pays for. It marginalizes other members, for one thing, and creates a class system that, in my honest opinion, does not belong on a site like this. Make the badge say something like RIU supporter or similar, but to call it Elite puts an entirely different flavor on it. Makes those who don't have it to be something "less", and that's bullshit. I will not pay.


*good...we don't want you in our club anyway...*


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 2, 2008)

Nyah nyah!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 2, 2008)

we have nazi meetings. you wouldn't like it. lol


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 2, 2008)

Probably not.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 2, 2008)

You sold me at nazi


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 2, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I absolutely DETEST the idea of getting a badge that says "Elite" on it that one pays for. It marginalizes other members, for one thing, and creates a class system that, in my honest opinion, does not belong on a site like this. Make the badge say something like RIU supporter or similar, but to call it Elite puts an entirely different flavor on it. Makes those who don't have it to be something "less", and that's bullshit. I will not pay.


AWWWW, come on Seamaiden, it's not a party without YOU! 

I don't think much about the ELITE badge. I think anyone who lets not having an Elite badge make them think less of themselves, or think that it makes US think less of them...well that's just silly, and that sounds more like personal issues anyways. And I'm sure I could live without the Elite forums. 

But once someone pointed out to me that it's just a nice way to help give back to the site, and I'm totally down for that. I like it here, and I kinda take for granted that this website will be up and running whenever I want to log on and get some info, or shoot the shit. It can't be easy to keep it running, especially since it seems like it's been GROWING so much lately....

So I'm down to get an Elite membership to help the site, I just think it'd be fun if we all did it, cuz then MORE people are giving to the site and...I dunno. Doesn't seem like it could hurt. 

But...I'd like to go on pretending we're just doing it to go start a party in those Elite forums, so shhhh, don't tell.



fdd2blk said:


> we have nazi meetings. you wouldn't like it. lol


Do I get a gun? Guns make me feel powerful.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 2, 2008)

It's not the paying should one choose to that I have an issue with, it's the lable, "Elite", specifically. Lots of sites need member support or they can't afford the servers, additional bandwidth costs, etcetera. I've never seen one, though, that actually names the supporting members "Elite". They all call them "name of site supporter". 

Besides, you'll have to party without me, I fell asleep HOURS ago!


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 2, 2008)

who cares what they label it...

make mine 'sh*t head' or 'JESUS' for all I care...


WE WANT ELITE!
WE WANT ELITE!
WE WANT ELITE!


----------



## bongspit (Jun 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> AWWWW, come on Seamaiden, it's not a party without YOU!
> 
> I don't think much about the ELITE badge. I think anyone who lets not having an Elite badge make them think less of themselves, or think that it makes US think less of them...well that's just silly, and that sounds more like personal issues anyways. And I'm sure I could live without the Elite forums.
> 
> ...


*I agree completely...we should all be equal...so, when my free box of chocolates comes...I'm sending them back..*


----------



## blinkykush (Jun 2, 2008)

can you list some equiptment that you dont need for sale as an elite member? That would be cool.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 2, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> It's not the paying should one choose to that I have an issue with, it's the lable, "Elite", specifically. Lots of sites need member support or they can't afford the servers, additional bandwidth costs, etcetera. I've never seen one, though, that actually names the supporting members "Elite". They all call them "name of site supporter".
> 
> Besides, you'll have to party without me, I fell asleep HOURS ago!


*we could just be supporters...*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 2, 2008)

blinkykush said:


> can you list some equiptment that you dont need for sale as an elite member? That would be cool.


*hell yes you can....*


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 2, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *we could just be supporters...*


Athletic? 

Sorry. It's almost my bedtime.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 2, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Athletic?
> 
> Sorry. It's almost my bedtime.


*your funny....atheletic supporters...I set you up pretty good on that one....*


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 2, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *your funny....atheletic supporters...I set you up pretty good on that one....*


Why yes, yes you did. And what kind of woman would I be had I just let it go? Hm? Pretty shabby if you ask me!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*yeah the nazi meetings are a bit of a drag*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> AWWWW, come on Seamaiden, it's not a party without YOU!
> 
> I don't think much about the ELITE badge. I think anyone who lets not having an Elite badge make them think less of themselves, or think that it makes US think less of them...well that's just silly, and that sounds more like personal issues anyways. And I'm sure I could live without the Elite forums.
> 
> ...


*you people and your guns.  you must come from the states too*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*LMAO!!!! Priceless*


bongspit said:


> *I agree completely...we should all be equal...so, when my free box of chocolates comes...I'm sending them back..*


----------



## zilluz (Jun 3, 2008)

guns aint shit when you can kill a man with you bare hands


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Oh please !!!!!!!!!*

*Aren't YOU a tough guy *


zilluz said:


> guns aint shit when you can kill a man with you bare hands


----------



## zilluz (Jun 3, 2008)

no im not im a feeble guy i wont lie


----------



## zilluz (Jun 3, 2008)

i was just saying looool


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*yeah ok *
*You're forgiven *

*Like you care *

*LOL! *


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 3, 2008)

Lacy's funny.



NOT!!!

lol j/k 

off to work I go!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*LMAO there goes my coffee!!!!*

*Hahaha> *

*aww funny *

*have a good day at work then *


jordann9e said:


> Lacy's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zilluz (Jun 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *yeah ok *
> *You're forgiven *
> 
> *Like you care *
> ...


thnx mi lady hahahahaha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *yeah the nazi meetings are a bit of a drag*
> *you people and your guns.  you must come from the states too*


lol, I don't own any guns, but I do enjoy them. Ever since I was a kid my family would go on camping trips out in the desert and take the guns to shoot off. 

And one of my friend's works for a shooting range. So we get hooked up.

Seriously, shooting a gun makes me feel powerful. Using a sniper rifle to take out a target that is rigged to explode when shot....priceless.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I don't own any guns, but I do enjoy them. Ever since I was a kid my family would go on camping trips out in the desert and take the guns to shoot off.
> 
> And one of my friend's works for a shooting range. So we get hooked up.
> 
> Seriously, shooting a gun makes me feel powerful. Using a sniper rifle to take out a target that is rigged to explode when shot....priceless.



kicking kittens makes me feel powerful, but you won't catch me doing it. lol 


i have no idea where this is coming from. must be the vaporizer. weeeeeee


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 3, 2008)

but to know that...you have to have kicked a kitten at some point 

...fdd you're colder than I thought...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> but to know that...you have to have kicked a kitten at some point
> 
> ...fdd you're colder than I thought...


i just keep getting deeper and deeper.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 3, 2008)

OMG, I have a kitten in my avatar (just putting these two things together...my excuse...same excuse I use every night pinky, I'm high)

fdd's talkin about kickin kittens...I'm scared for my stoner kitty!




lol, yeah, like I believe the guy who built that cathouse kicks kittens....


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Are you serious gurl.*
*You are talking about guns like they are toys. *


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I don't own any guns, but I do enjoy them. Ever since I was a kid my family would go on camping trips out in the desert and take the guns to shoot off.
> 
> And one of my friend's works for a shooting range. So we get hooked up.
> 
> Seriously, shooting a gun makes me feel powerful. Using a sniper rifle to take out a target that is rigged to explode when shot....priceless.


*Did I read this right?????????*

*Shooting a gun amkes you feel powerful.*
*Using a sniper rifle to take out a target that is rigged to explode when shot???? PRICELESSS????*

*OMG!  You are more wikid than I ever imagined. confused:*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Now all I view in my mind is little bunnies exploding for some humans entertainment. *

*What a sin*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 4, 2008)

*happiness is a warm gun..........*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Ok thats it.*
*Both of you are sick*
*sick I say*

*Yeah but I bet Mr. Bong ain't talkin a metal gun *

*cheeky bugger.*

*Oh sh*t. We have turned the elite section into a gun conversation.*
*Opps*

*sowwyyyyyyyyyyyy *


bongspit said:


> *happiness is a warm gun..........*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2008)

Fuck Yeah!!!!!!!! YouTube - Sexy Bikini Girls With Guns


----------



## bongspit (Jun 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> Fuck Yeah!!!!!!!! YouTube - Sexy Bikini Girls With Guns


*where the hell did they get a barrett model 99 .50 caliber rifle? wow...there should be a disclaimer: no fake boobs were exploded in the making if this video....*


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 4, 2008)

just shows that with enough time and BULLETS women can shoot anything


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 4, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Are you serious gurl.*
> *You are talking about guns like they are toys. *
> *Did I read this right?????????*
> 
> ...


Guns are not toys, Lacy *giving you the stern parental look*

lol, seriously though, I know guns aren't toys, and I don't treat them like toys.

Hell yes, shooting a gun makes me feel powerful. Have you ever shot a gun Lacy? Like gone out to a range and SHOT and shit and HIT it? I love shooting guns. I love LOADING guns...

And omg, hell YEAH it was priceless. Cuz not all the targets were rigged to explode, so it was kinda a surprise when you hit one that did. And with a SNIPER rifle? Jesus, that thing was awesome.

What's wrong with liking guns? I've never shot a living thing in my life. And it's not like I pull guns on people or threaten to...hell, I don't even keep guns in my house.



Lacy said:


> *Now all I view in my mind is little bunnies exploding for some humans entertainment. *
> 
> *What a sin*


That's what they get for not being at the top of the food chain.



jordann9e said:


> just shows that with enough time and BULLETS women can shoot anything


whatEVER

I know guys who couldn't hit the barn side of a broad.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 4, 2008)

haha . . YOU what ever... 

so, ELITE blah blah blah...
membership, blah blah blah...
money....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 4, 2008)

Another reason I want Elite status: so I can see who reps me. I just got a neg rep on my last post, but of course there is no name. Not even much of a comment...lame.

But I do know it was someone without much rep power, only took me down 2...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Another reason I want Elite status: so I can see who reps me. I just got a neg rep on my last post, but of course there is no name. Not even much of a comment...lame.
> 
> But I do know it was someone without much rep power, only took me down 2...



looks good to me


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> looks good to me


 
JESUS fdd, careful where you point that thing!

*tackles fdd and smothers him with LOVE for the "bump"*

Yeah, bumped me right to another red BOX. I think this calls for a bowl....


----------



## blueberrysmoker (Jun 5, 2008)

Ah good afternoon peeps , Still nothing on the Elite status I see . No worrys i have nothing but time. I personally will be glad to support the site it has helped me more then any one book or video could have. With all the different methods on here u just cant decide on how to do things but thats why we experiment right? So keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 5, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> haha . . YOU what ever...
> 
> so, ELITE blah blah blah...
> membership, blah blah blah...
> money....


 
now I got neg. rep for this? said 'no elite 4 u'

wow...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 5, 2008)

How many points did it take you down, do you know?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 5, 2008)

I will trade my elite status for sex


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 5, 2008)

You're Elite status only cost you $5 a month...less if you did one of the long term deals....


----------



## Lacy (Jun 6, 2008)

*You serious?*
*Thtas so lame.*


jordann9e said:


> now I got neg. rep for this? said 'no elite 4 u'
> 
> wow...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 6, 2008)

*whatever!...................I still don't like guns. *


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Guns are not toys, Lacy *giving you the stern parental look*
> 
> lol, seriously though, I know guns aren't toys, and I don't treat them like toys.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 6, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I will trade my elite status for sex


 You slut. 

Hey, hear from Nikki lately?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 6, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> You slut.
> 
> Hey, hear from Nikki lately?


I wish I did, she stood me up...literally.....bwahahahaahaha


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 6, 2008)

LMAO! Man O man..  That was some funny shit, right there.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 6, 2008)

took me down about 7 points on that NEG rep...  wth??


----------

